# Do any of you make and sell bubblebath?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Eventually I want to learn to make goat's milk soap. But you can't learn everything at once, can you? So I've decided to buy some things I want to eventually learn so I'll know what quality homemade stuff is like and so I can decide what things I like the most so that I can learn them first. 

I've ordered some goat's milk soap from Tater'sPa (I can't wait 'til it gets here), but he didn't have bubble bath... I'm not even sure you can make bubble bath  

Has anyone ever tried bubble bath? 

:baby04: RedTartan

(Sorry if this seems like a silly question.)


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I do not make bubble bath but bath salts are a very easy item to learn.

I use 1 cup epsom salt and add 3 drops of any scented liquid potpourri, essentail oil, or fragrance oil that I like. Put them in a quart jar together and shake until mixed well. You can also color with a drop of food color if you like. Add three TBSP to a hot running bath and relax.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This is for my children. They really want bubbles 

RedTartan


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

There are a lot of other bath products & ideas I would love to try out, unfortunately time, finances and space keep me pinned down.
Here are some easy online recipes for bubble bath. 
http://www.pioneerthinking.com/ab_bubblebath.html


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I googled recipes for bubble bath and there were a lot, some very easy too!
Here is one link of recipes that I am going to try.

http://www.skin-care-recipes-and-remedies.com/bubble-bath-recipe.html


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I just tried the link Tater's Pa gave you, the link I gave has the same recipes. I should have tried his first.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I make bubble bath. Are you wanting instructions on how to make it? Or to buy some? I'd suggest not making it around your kids, as the SLS is very fine and when you work with it, a mask is recommended. It's fine once mixed in with other ingredients (salts, powdered milk, etc), but on it's own not fun to deal with.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the recipes! These look so easy I think I will try them myself. 

Kesoaps, what's SLS? I don't see any unsafe ingredients in the recipes posted.

 RedTartan


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

SLS = Sodium Lauryl Sulfate or Laureth


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Oh. Sodium Lauryl Sulfate. I see. That's actually the kind of stuff I'm hoping to avoid. 

Thanks for clearing that up for me, grams.

 RedTartan


----------

